# guide rods and springs



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm interested in a tungsten guide rod and some heavier springs for a P99 AS 9mm
(pre 2004) . Does anybody know where I could buy these?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not believe any are available. I believe springs are only available from the manufacturer. Wolff doesn't make P99 springs to my knowledge. I wish they did. I have some old, old mags someone gave me, and I'd like some new magazine springs.


----------

